# redundancy package in the hse



## buster mammy (11 Mar 2012)

does anybody think that a redundancy package will be introduced in the hse for frontline staff i dont see how there can be with the retirment package in progress but there is a lot of rumours that a package may be in the pipeline ,there is definately talks of changes in rostering but would like to read what other more informed subscribers think ,is it just idle gossip doing the round


----------



## Slim (12 Mar 2012)

buster mammy said:


> does anybody think that a redundancy package will be introduced in the hse for frontline staff i dont see how there can be with the retirment package in progress but there is a lot of rumours that a package may be in the pipeline ,there is definately talks of changes in rostering but would like to read what other more informed subscribers think ,is it just idle gossip doing the round


 
Yes, I think there will be a redundancy package in the near future but that is just opinion based on discussions with, in my opinion, well placed senior staff 'in the know'. The retirement package you mention is now over so in order to achieve the government's aims of 18-23,000 job losses in public service, another package will be needed.


----------



## buster mammy (13 Mar 2012)

thank you so much for reply slim much appreciated


----------

